# bodykit pics



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

anyone have any bodykit pics that i can look at, i saw stillen and wasnt impressed(why buy a bodykit so the car could look the same as it did stock). Anyone know any bodykits for our b13's ?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

run a search on this site, man.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

i did with no luck, all i could find was that red car with a kit ive never seen and no one knows where to get it...plus the fender was changed too. anyone have any good bodykit pics for a b13


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

When you say B13 bodykit I am assuming the Sentra.The Sentra has some choices in kits unless you are lookin for ricey if you go to importfan.com you can see some but I know there is a drift and widebody kit at another site but I cant think of the site off the top of my head just yet.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

the ones i know'...
- www.importfan.com
- www.streetweaponkits.com
- www.stillen.com
- www.extremedimensions.com
:: dont kno if street weap. works try .net or sumthing but thats all i can do for u ...


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

The picture of the Stillen bodykit you probably saw didn't do the kit justice. Here is a pic of the Stillen kit from the front (don't mind the Tsuru conversion or the lower lip). I wouldn't call it stock looking. Then again, I always notice the small details. I saw the pics of the wide body kit and wasn't impressed. We own sentras (I'm damn proud too), why try to imitate a skyline?
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/images/119-1970.jpg


----------

